# Do African Pygmy goats milk?



## Nikki (May 30, 2011)

Do African Pygmy goats make milk, like to drink?


----------



## Ariel301 (May 31, 2011)

All female mammals make milk after they have given birth. They can also be milked and you can consume the milk...it just depends on whether or not you want to do so lol. 

So yes, a pygmy goat can make milk. And you can milk her and drink it. She will need to be bred and give birth first. Being so small, they can be challenging to milk, and they don't produce a whole lot like a large dairy breed goat does.


----------



## Nikki (May 31, 2011)

What if you don't want them to milk? So, they start milking after they give birth? Because we don't want milk .


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 31, 2011)

Nikki said:
			
		

> What if you don't want them to milk? So, they start milking after they give birth? Because we don't want milk .


They are mammals. Mammals produce milk after birth. Kind of a common fact (Just like people...humans = mammals. Humans don't produce milk unless they give birth) 
Dry them up if you don't want the milk - chances are there will be a kid or 3 or her, and chances are when she/you wean the kids, she will dry up on her own in the weaning process.


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2011)

I'm kind of confused by the OP's post...  :/  I could say so much but I really don't know what needs to be said  :/

You asked about milk...but you don't want milk...is your goat pregnant...?  If she's pregnant she's producing milk because she needs to feed her kids.  Whether or not you want to drink it makes no difference.  If you choose to sell the kids before or after weaning she'll dry up on her own.  Pygmies really don't need a lot of "messing" with.

I would really suggest that you thoroughly do some reading on past post on this forum and others to learn about goats.


----------



## Nikki (May 31, 2011)

Okay, I wouldn't be getting her for a long time. Sorry if I'm ocnfusing you, I'm just tyring to learn a lot . And she wouldn't be pregnent, the seller I would be getting them from said :
Details - 
* I have 1 wether (fixed male) and 1 female for sale at this time. 
*De-horned 
*Wormed 
*Weaned 
*Banded (fixed male)
*Have received their first shots 
*Color - white with black tan and gray markings
* Male has waddles 
*Beautiful lines and conformation - their mother is a 4-H show goat who has placed 2nd in breed class. 
*Socialized and has had some beginning collar/harness/leash training. 
*Perfect for pets, 4-H or breed showing. 
*Easy keepers - very friendly, super sweet! These goats are smaller, which makes them perfect for kids


But I'm getting the girl . So, thanks everyone!


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2011)

I hope YOU have at least 1 other goat...she needs a herd mate or she'll be miserable.  IF you don't then you should consider getting both of them.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 31, 2011)

If you don't want to milk her, you don't have to. Simply don't breed her, or if you want to breed her, once the kids are weaned, don't milk her and she will dry up. If she is never bred, she will never produce milk. 

Goats are herd animals, so she will need a buddy. Preferably another goat, but a horse or a sheep would work. (Just don't let a sheep have grain or minerals made for goats, the copper in it can kill sheep) Otherwise she will probably cry all the time and get obnoxious about always wanting to be wherever you are--that doesn't work out so well when she learns to get out of her pen, smash your front door open, and come in the house! (Yes, I had one that used to do that...)


----------



## Nikki (May 31, 2011)

Okay! Thanks for all the knowledge guys!!!


----------

